# Is it possible



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

I am breastfeeding my son who is 8wks old and at 11pm give him formula but the rest of the time he has breast milk. Is it possible to still get pregnant I have not had a period yet. Many thanks.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes it is possible!

Have a word with your GP if you feel you are

Jxxx


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

But if my periods have not returned yet then how can you get pregnant. I also thought that whilst breast feeding they do not come back. Many Thanks.


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun!!

As Jeanette has said it is definately possible, not quite sure how but i know ladies who it has happened to  

I would do a test if i were you

Let me know how you get on

Luv V xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I bf both my girls and my period arrived 6 weeks after giving birth.

So you may have ovulated then immediately got pg.

Jxx


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

The reason I asked was I plan on bf for as long as possible upto a year and wanted to try for another bAby when my son was 6mths old. But I did not think I could get pregnant so was planning on giving up to start trying again. So if I was pregnant again it would be a good thing not bad. My periods have no sign of appearing but I do not think I am pregnant so how long can it take for them to reappear. Thank you for all your replies and advice it is most welcome.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Some mums who are exclusively breast feeding can find that their periods don't return until either the number of feeds reduces or until they stop breast feeding completely.

I was just one of the few mums who's periods returned as normal after giving birth  

jxx


----------

